# Religulus



## Cooon (Nov 29, 2008)

Best. Movie. Ever. I loved it. Saw it yesturday in the tower theatre. And when your done with the movie, they have tons of movies you can rent you've never heard of! 

What are all of your thoughts on the movie? I personally won't start flaming and fighting with people, but the rest of you can debate, i don't car


----------



## bearetic (Nov 29, 2008)

Not shown in Waco, LOL
I'll wait until watching it to say anything.

You misspelled "Religulous."


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 29, 2008)

It was beat in the box office by An American Carol, so I think I'll avoid it. =/ Plus the trailers didn't make it look that appetizing, lumped in with movies like Supersize me and such, which I didn't find any of them that great either.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

It's a good movie

if you're already a raging anti-religious fanatic and will automatically agree with anything that you're told so long as it puts down religion.


----------



## Cooon (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a good movie
> 
> if you're already a raging anti-religious fanatic and will automatically agree with anything that you're told so long as it puts down religion.



I know its natural to do that, so whenever I watch or listen to something like that i try hard not to have that mentality.


----------



## Takun (Nov 30, 2008)

My friend laughed a lot.  I didn't get to see it.  It was open in Iowa for like...a few days or something.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 30, 2008)

I kinda liked it, was good for a few laughs... Didn't really like the whole "RELIGION WILL BE THE DEATH OF US ALL BLARRRGH"

Also, Bill Maher is a pretentious ass.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Easog said:


> Also, Bill Maher is a pretentious ass.



Word.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It was beat in the box office by An American Carol, so I think I'll avoid it. =/



What?  Religulous whipped Carol's ass in the box office.  I remember because I wanted to taunt Cyberfox about it.


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a good movie
> 
> if you're already a raging anti-religious fanatic and will automatically agree with anything that you're told so long as it puts down religion.



You mean that people who actually use their brains will enjoy the show?

Fuck me silly, that's amazing.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 30, 2008)

I wanted to see it, but my local theater didn't play it. :/

Stupid... ultra conservative south.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lobar said:


> What?  Religulous whipped Carol's ass in the box office.  I remember because I wanted to taunt Cyberfox about it.



Are we talking overall, or opening weekend? Overall I think Religulous won, but opening weekend (which I believe they shared the same weekend) Carol won


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> You mean that people who actually use their brains will enjoy the show?





David M. Awesome said:


> and will automatically agree with anything that you're told so long as it puts down religion.



No, Alex.

That is not what I said.

At all.

Quite the opposite.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Are we talking overall, or opening weekend? Overall I think Religulous won, but opening weekend (which I believe they shared the same weekend) Carol won



I thought it was both, but after checking IMDB Carol did very narrowly gross higher on opening weekend, but it should also be noted that Religulous had a much more limited release that weekend, showing on 1/3 the screens that Carol did.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 30, 2008)

Lobar said:


> I thought it was both, but after checking IMDB Carol did very narrowly gross higher on opening weekend, but it should also be noted that Religulous had a much more limited release that weekend, showing on 1/3 the screens that Carol did.



I'm not sure if that is a good thing...or a bad thing...Though neither were that appealing.


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

I've never even heard of this damn movie.  That's what I get for living in buttfuck nowhere TN.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 30, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm not sure if that is a good thing...or a bad thing...Though neither were that appealing.


The only appealing thing to me was that it had my boy, Trace Adkins, in it. Both movies looked stupid as hell though.


----------



## Lowblock (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah, no theaters in my area played it.

I don't think I owuld have found it funny, I'm open minded, but after seeing Tropic Thunder and the likes, nothing is really funny anymore.


----------

